

StatSheet Changes Name To Automated Insights - RobbieStats
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/12/statsheet-changes-name-to-automated-insights-lands-4-million/

======
justinxreese
Headline buries the lead, $4 million round! Great stuff. Very exciting.

------
kacy
Huge congrats to Robbie and team!

------
mindcrime
Congrats, Robbie and crew! You guys deserve it.

